# maxima engine swaps



## datboimell (Aug 31, 2004)

now i wanted to do something crazy with my 95maXima and i know its gonna cost BIG BUCKS$$$$....but ima do it anyway...........i want to swap a nissan skyline RB26DETT motor into my maxima.........can anyone help me out with this or tell me how i should go about doing it......this is a goal for me so it would be really helpful if alot of people would get there opinions in........
thank you

everyone please respond A S A P


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Have fun. take some measurements on that engine before you say you're going to do it. Please take a second to think about the REAL world rather than just telling everyone you're going to throw in an RB.


----------



## nismo_maxima (Nov 10, 2003)

Good Luck........ but it will be imposible to swap a RB into a maxima, It will be easier if you swap a VQ30DET from the nissan gloria, but like I said it will be hard to swap any engine into a maxima, its like swaping a vg30dett into a non turbo z32, the use the same mounts but alot of parts are different.

here are some pics so you can compare the sizes.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

mmm custom driveshafts, complete rear end weld in's.. and total fabrication of parts for a rear wheel drive setup.. RB engine, rb25 tranny, cutting away alot of the underbody for the transmission to fit.. and exhaust will be a nightmare..
for the price you would pay for that to be done, buy a 240, and swap a RB in that.. jees.. The maxima is not a race car, nor was it ment to have swaps done.. turbo the current VQ.. its 3.0.. bigger than the 2.6l RB, and you can make it faster than a rb


----------



## datboimell (Aug 31, 2004)

damn i knew it was going to be alot of work but it seems im in over my head.......screw that im stickin to my {VQ} a 240 was my first choice then my parents went and bought me a maxima.......dont get me wrong i love this car.......but instead of swapping for a different motor im just going to get a new 95 maxima motor with less than 60 or 50k miles on it..........motor swap in the spring but for now im working on the suspension and body.....my car is stock by the way.......if any one has any tips for me feel free to give your opinion..................{ swap a nissan skyline motor, wut the hell was i thinking}
respond back when u can people.......
thanks


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Hmmm, swap a 150hp 4 banger for a 190hp V6.. are you sure you wanna do that as well?
just turbo the KA or drop in an SR and be done with it. much simpler, unless you WANT years of hedaches and custom parts.
dropping a VQ in a 240 won't be fun either. 
Engine mounts?
transmission?
axles?
ECU?
wiring harness?


----------



## FLAVOR247 (Dec 20, 2003)

Matt93SE said:


> Hmmm, swap a 150hp 4 banger for a 190hp V6.. are you sure you wanna do that as well?
> just turbo the KA or drop in an SR and be done with it. much simpler, unless you WANT years of hedaches and custom parts.
> dropping a VQ in a 240 won't be fun either.
> Engine mounts?
> ...


I think he was saying he originally wanted a 240, but got a maxima instead. Now he plans on putting a lower mileage VQ in his Maxima. No VQ to 240 swap.
Although, if I had a 240, id do the turbo KA, the sr2o is soooo played and it doesnt really seem to be worth all the time and money.
I see alot of them having issues and for the money put into them, the power isnt all that great.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

ahh, okay, yeah.. misread that...

but yeah.. if/when I turbo my 240, I'll just boost the KA. they can handle it very well and have tons of potential. no point in swapping to an SR and dealing with the hassle.


----------



## datboimell (Aug 31, 2004)

yea u did misread that post but its alright every one makes mistakessss......but about the maxima mine is 95 would it be a big problem for me if tried to swap like a 99 or 02 maxima motor in it...........would it be worth it or just a waste of time..........the new engines gettin swaped in next year so i have plenty of time to figure this out.........tell me wut would i go through trying to swap a higher year maxima motor into my 95 max......
respond back a s a p......
p.s. im lovin this input on this post please keep it comin try to get more people opions please.....thanks


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

just like with any other engine swap. dozens of sensors, engine mounts different, axles different, etc etc etc. just because it says VQ on it doesn't mean it's going to be an easy swap. it'll be cheaper and easier in the long run to just throw a small turbo or SC on your current engine. the VQ30s are cheap from junkyard so if you blow it up, just swap another one in and keep going. I've seen them put down 500+ hp before, so if you _do_ blow it up, you've obviously done something stupid.


----------



## datboimell (Aug 31, 2004)

i see wut u mean..............but i really dont wanna put anything serious on my max becuz it has about 166k miles on it thanks to my mom.........im afraid that i might blow it up.......................thats y i wanted a lower milege engine then i'll start the project of turning maxima into a beast...............ive seen this guy supercharge a maxima on a stock motor with just upgraded ecu and some suspension work and his max has 180k miles on it and he still haulin assss but hes had some problems here and there........................but i really wanna go with a lower milege engine first from the junk yard then comes the engine building then of ofcourse FORCED INDUCTION.......highly modified supercharger with intercooler is more around my price range right now.....................................
p.s. respond back asap


----------



## Vsamoylov (Oct 28, 2004)

you want a engine swap? do a vq35 6 speed swap like me and you will be happy.


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

hmmm seems like you keep day dreaming about the maxima , my advice is do something to another car unless you want all the headaches that will come with this, yes it would be awesome if you could do this but you would need a lot of money and time, i asume this is your first and only car? save money and wait...


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

Matt93SE said:


> just like with any other engine swap. dozens of sensors, engine mounts different, axles different, etc etc etc. just because it says VQ on it doesn't mean it's going to be an easy swap. it'll be cheaper and easier in the long run to just throw a small turbo or SC on your current engine. the VQ30s are cheap from junkyard so if you blow it up, just swap another one in and keep going. I've seen them put down 500+ hp before, so if you _do_ blow it up, you've obviously done something stupid.


 :thumbup: 
What kind of power are you looking at?Cause the VQ30 can handle alot in stock form.What's wrong with your motor?All you need is to run a compression test and see if the motor's healty or not. I just got a 95 5sp with 110k mile,and I'm about to turbocharge it. :cheers:


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

blk240sxgp said:


> hmmm seems like you keep day dreaming about the maxima , my advice is do something to another car unless you want all the headaches that will come with this, yes it would be awesome if you could do this but you would need a lot of money and time, i asume this is your first and only car? save money and wait...


Yeah and your sil-eighty can go 500+ with stock internal?


----------



## datboimell (Aug 31, 2004)

*not my first car*

just to let u kno the maxima is not my first and only car...............my first car was a (pos=piece of shit) 1.9L ford escort not evan the gt version and it was auto..........i got rid of it quick it was horrible.......2nd car was an acura legend a 93 3.2l v6......now that shit i could drive it was also auto.....but it is fast as hell.........i got that car cuz my mom crashed her minivan (99 dodge caravan sport) and some guy wanted it crashed....he said trade it for the legend so we did and were happy......then my parents bought the maxima and gave it to me and they have the legend..........now someone said they did a 3.5 with a 6speed tranny swap.....id go for that........if u can do it i can do it....how much would that cost.........how much did it cost......i refuse to work on a different car.......cuz people in long island talk so much shit about maximas....but i always shut them up real quick with a spin off the tires.....i'll probly get a new maxima somewere towards the end of college.....but for now im concentrating on this engine swap i need to do.......3.5 6speed swap........i need more info people keep it coming
p.s. if any can put up pics of there maximas please do....espeacially the guy with the 3.5 6speed swap......
thanks.......... :cheers:


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

If you want to do the swap on the 3.5 6sp,you should check out the www.maxima.org for more info,search before you ask question though.
But if that's my car,I'll try www.car-part.com and find another motor with less mile and turbo it. :thumbup:


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

i asked all these questions before in my previous thread about RB26swap and i heard the VQ35 would be a big ass hassle to swap in and if your going to swap something in your maxima you might want to make sure you wont be just wasting money cuz if you wreck the insurance company dont care what you put into it its the base car they are lookin at....anyway i dont know what its going to cost or anything but i can tell you that it would be a lot of work because your going to have to get motor mounts change up a bunch of things and check alot of other things anythings possible but anything might not be worth it....if you did a VQ35 swap id like a detailed reply about it...because i know you had to spend some money on that! alot of it too...pics too you could be spit and no shine i want evidence


----------



## Vsamoylov (Oct 28, 2004)

you want pics of the vq35 6 speed swap into a 4th gen maxima. here you go. 









and interior.


----------



## datboimell (Aug 31, 2004)

i just gottta say that is a nice asssssssssssss maxima man.......how much did u spend dropping the motor in there...........please explain wut u had to do to get the 3.5 in thurrr........i need HELP......becuz if i can do wut u did i stright........ive been saving up for a while now....my next check with the money ive save up will be about $2700 saved so thats a head start for me........i really want to get this up and goin in the spring so by then ill have more that enough money..........but still explain wut had to be custom fabricated to put the motor in and wut had to be changed........thanks peeps....
keep it comin....

stock maxima waitin to drop the beast in............   :thumbup:


----------



## quincyy (Nov 1, 2004)

*Damn*

:fluffy: I am a bit late but...I thought I was the only knucklehead thinking of doing that. I have the front and rear with diff cross members from my R32 GTR. You are going to have to relocate the gas tank too, and do a lot of banging on the underside. If you're planning on keeping it 4wd, it is possible but in over your head. It is a lot of custom work. It is a project that I would do if...I had another daily driver. If I had a place to do it at. If I had all the tools. It is definately not an overnight project...


----------



## datboimell (Aug 31, 2004)

i got a question.....wut the fluck is an individual throttlebody pack and wut does it do and do they even have one for the maxima.....im asking cuz someone said something about it in another post......im just lookin for answers.......i also seen a video of a maxima with ( open headers) it says with other upgrades....now when its says OPEN headers does that mean, no headers at all or wut????????????? this video of the maxima is on WWW.VQPOWER.COM... well wuteva the max has on it makes it sound so uniqe if i spelled that right....lol.....but i need some answers please help out....thanks....peeps keep em COMIN.....


----------



## datboimell (Aug 31, 2004)

can someone please answer my questions to the post before this one i need answers..............


----------



## datboimell (Aug 31, 2004)

i got a question.....wut the fluck is an individual throttlebody pack and wut does it do and do they even have one for the maxima.....im asking cuz someone said something about it in another post......im just lookin for answers.......i also seen a video of a maxima with ( open headers) it says with other upgrades....now when its says OPEN headers does that mean, no headers at all or wut????????????? this video of the maxima is on WWW.VQPOWER.COM... well wuteva the max has on it makes it sound so uniqe if i spelled that right....lol.....but i need some answers please help out....thanks..?????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## MaximaSE96 (Jun 24, 2003)

BOOST UR VQ BOOST UR VQ go on MAXIMA.ORG and talk to people


----------



## datboimell (Aug 31, 2004)

MaximaSE96 said:


> BOOST UR VQ BOOST UR VQ go on MAXIMA.ORG and talk to people


I need to kno if it would be a good idea to put open headers on my 95 maxima........i was goin to connect one side of the headers to the exhaust and leave the other side open and get like individual TB's custom made for it........anyone hit me back ASAP..............................


----------

